# CAS 20320 59 6 diethyl (phenactyl) malonate (liquid) to p2p



## Ant Fernaq (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi, 
I’m new to this forum. I’ve purchased diethyl phenacetyl malonate (red colour liquid) a few months ago. But I’ve no idea how to get p2p out of it. Can anyone help me with this
Thanks


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) from Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate​


----------



## Ant Fernaq

Got it.
Thanx


----------

